# Rabbit Kongs?



## cassnessxox (Jun 29, 2013)

So I was looking online for enrichment items for a rabbit care sheet I was doing at school and I came across Kongs for small animals http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/rubber-toys/small-animal-kong/small-animal-kong/

You can't buy them here in Australia so forgive me if this is common knowledge! lol But I was curious about them. I love Kongs for dogs, I think all dogs should have a Kong. But for rabbits? Would the rubber be tough enough so that they wouldn't bite off and ingest pieces? Has anyone tried one before?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 29, 2013)

I've always been unsure of this myself. Knowing Bandit, I wouldn't buy him a Kong, because he loves to chew foam mats to pieces, so I get the feeling he may go for a Kong the same way. Bandit doesn't ingest the foam mats, he just gnaws off chunks and tosses them on the ground. If your rabbits like chewing those sorts of things I might stay away from it, but if they don't do that I'd say it'd be worth a try. If they do take to chewing it to pieces, you could always take it away.

Edit: You should be able to buy Kongs in almost any pet store, I know I've seen them fairly often, usually for dogs, you might be able to find smaller ones.


----------



## cassnessxox (Jun 29, 2013)

Yea I actually work at a pet supply store, we have loads of kongs for cats and dogs, I didn't know you could get rabbit ones that's all. Are they all made of the same rubber? I would just want to be sure buying a puppy kong would be the same as buying a small rabbit kong


----------



## Azerane (Jun 29, 2013)

It looks to be made of the exact same material. On the site you linked to it says that it's made of the same material as the Classic Kong which is these ones here: http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/rubber-toys/classic-rubber-toys/classic/

You could always e-mail them and ask about it too, if you're unsure about whether rabbits would be able to break bits off or not. There's a button to contact them underneath the product


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 29, 2013)

Without confirmation from the company, I'd stay away as rabbits are prolific chewers with different teeth from canines and felines. Nyla bone used to have a replacement guarantee if your canine chewed thru one. After the 5th replacemanet they cut us off and no longer printed that on the packaging. They'd never had to deal with Dogzilla, canine terrorist.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

I think it might be best to stay away from them. I just think so because my Ash is a real chewer and he'd probably chew that thing to pieces.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 29, 2013)

If you feel you MUST try one, go to the doggy section and get a black kong. However I don't think the black ones come in small sizes.

Personally, I wouldn't trust them. Ferrets and parrots sure. I know when I give my parrot something un-edible, she will chew it to shreds but likes to do nothing more then roll the pieces in her mouth and spit them out (she does the same with the backs from my earings) So I know I could trust her with the birdie kong. 

But rabbits chew much different then a dog does, and this is still totally destructible rubber, not worth the risk. But again you could always try a itty bitty black one stuffed with goodies under 100% supervision!


----------



## cassnessxox (Jun 30, 2013)

Yea it says same durable rubber or whatever, but kongs come in a few 'stages' of durability. I'm not desperate to try or anything, I just know my girl would go nuts if I stuffed it with mashed banana =P They extreme black ones do come in puppy sizes and my two aren't manic chewers either. If I decide to try Ill supervise and confiscate at the first sign of chunks missing, not sure it's worth the risk. I was more curious to see if anyone had used them before!


----------



## middlemuse (Jul 2, 2013)

I make something I call a bunny kong out of toilet paper rolls. I fold in the bottom, then add part of her daily pellets, then fold in the top. The pellets fall out when it's rolled or shaken, and my Ariabunny goes wild for them. I get an entertained bunny, and it cost nothing! I use them if I'm going to be out of the house for a while, because it's a two part game--first she has to shake the pellets out, then she has to find them on the floor.


----------



## cassnessxox (Jul 4, 2013)

So I ended up getting an extreme puppy kong for them, I have only let them have it when I'm sitting on the floor with them. Cleo loves it ^_^ Neither have tried to chew it at all, they just lick and pull the fruit from inside. Bambi mostly nudges it around with his nose. It's totally unnecessary lol but I get a big discount on these things at work and all so I just thought I'd try it seeings as the only think Cleo will go for as a treat is banana. First signs of chewing and it's gone.


----------

